# Bass Traps right behind the monitorspeakers?



## deto (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi folks,

I wanna do some roomtreatment in my mixingroom. The room size is 4.15 x 3.85 x 2.65 meters. I measured it with REW, it has some problems in low frequencies.
By now I have 2 basstraps in the front corners and ordered 4 absorbers for mid and high frequencies, which I wanna put on the early reflection points on the left and right side of the listening position.


My question now is: is it a good idea to put basstraps to the front wall, right behind the monitorspeakers, or is it better to stick with the mid/high-absorbers? It seems to me like nobody is putting basstraps behind the monitors, is there a reason for this??


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Many of the problems you are having likely are coming off the wall behind you and from over your head. Think 100mm min panels for the ceiling with a 50-100mm gap. 150mm on the wall behind you.

Front wall really depends on if you're getting bad boundary interactions there. In a mix setting, the monitors are relatively close to the wall so the boundary interactions generally start much higher in frequency - think 100-150Hz and up. Side wall reflections and phase interactions can start much lower due to the longer distances.

Where are you seated in relation to the length of the room?

Bryan


----------



## deto (Apr 19, 2013)

The desk is faced to the long side of the room, I know I shouldnt do that, but the room is 4.15 x 3.85 meters, so I hope it dont makes a big difference. There are 2 windows and 1 door in this room, so the long side is the best option.
This means, that one window is on the right side of me, but I want to cover the hole window up with the absorbers.

I sit 1.30m away from the front wall, so about 1/3 of the room.


I wanted to put something like this on the ceilling:

eq acoustics spectrum studio cloud 25 xl

Cant post the link, sorry, gotta Google it  But these are much thinner than you suggested Brian. Are these panels kinda different?


I also got lots of comb filtering in this room, this should get better with the absorbers mounted, right?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

They're just standard fiberglass absorbers and only 1" thick. They'll do little to nothing outside of upper mids and highs and certainly won't address SBIR and height modes.


----------

